# Mother of gawd Furry Force is back. D:



## Bloodhowl (Jul 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;zEmh5a_wSyw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEmh5a_wSyw[/video]


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jul 19, 2015)

YES!!! :V


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 19, 2015)

Well, this one is less f*cked up than the 2 others, I guess.


----------



## Nobel (Jul 19, 2015)

wait what is this?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 20, 2015)

Look at it this way, Furry Force is free publicity.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 20, 2015)

wtf? k officially worse than sci


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 20, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> wtf? k officially worse than sci



Have you seen the two other episodes? They're much worse, in my opinion.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, as usual it's a pretty accurate representation of furries. :V Gotta feel bad for Vivisector.

This also reminds me of another good furry video:
[video=youtube;Vcu2tGjLOuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcu2tGjLOuQ[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2015)

"Crusty cunter", holy fucking shit im dying...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## ShioBear (Jul 20, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Have you seen the two other episodes? They're much worse, in my opinion.



yeah i did...... college humor how could you


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 20, 2015)

LMAO!


----------



## Rookridge (Jul 20, 2015)

I love the furry force series so much.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm hoping for the Furry Force Movie.


----------



## Troj (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been ambivalent about the Furry Force in the past, but this episode genuinely made me laugh. It feels like more of a nudge-nudge wink-wink to the fandom itself.

Patch Packrat's fursona also makes a brief cameo appearance, because Patch urged people to vote for FF for the Ursa Majors .


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well thanks a bunch I found a new reaction image to use...


----------



## Bree_Vixen (Jul 20, 2015)

oh jeez yay!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 20, 2015)

So the world yiffs itself to death. We must stop the murrpocalypse before it consumes us all!


----------



## Troj (Jul 20, 2015)

THERE IS NO YIFF WITHOUT CONSEQUENCES.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 20, 2015)

I didnt know there were 3 of these!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jul 20, 2015)

Lomberdia said:


> I didnt know there were 3 of these!



The first two spawned another and this was born. :C


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 21, 2015)

Fucking yes. Love these things.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 21, 2015)

Troj said:


> THERE IS NO YIFF WITHOUT CONSEQUENCES.



Yes there is.


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 21, 2015)

furry.... YES
furry force.....NO


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't think this is accurate but it's still a good form of entertainment


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 21, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> Yup, as usual it's a pretty accurate representation of furries. :V Gotta feel bad for Vivisector.
> 
> This also reminds me of another good furry video:
> [video=youtube;Vcu2tGjLOuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcu2tGjLOuQ[/video]



WHAT IN THE SACRED HOT HOLY HELL-


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't make eye contact or wear a condom and its okay.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 21, 2015)

K im laughing my butt off right now lol.

Lighter note, thats no where near as bad as the other two. First one legitimately made me cringe and of course being a furry ive ran into some rather....nasty stuff on the internet that didnt make me cringe lol


----------

